# Where would you around Valencia and going south please?



## hblewett (Jan 28, 2008)

As a first-timer to Spain in winter, I would appreciate any suggestions as to good places to stop Around Valencia and further south. We are leaving this time next week and will be in Spain 4-5 weeks. Any suggestions from those with first-hand knowledge would be greatly appreciated


----------



## NeilandDebs (Aug 28, 2008)

*Spain*

Good morning

I would only suggest that you get a book from VicariousBooks.co.uk. 
They will have a book for campsites and aires. I have the one for aires and when I leave Morocco I will find out how good it is.
Hope this helps!

Neil


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

My ACSI book shows a site called Coll Vert about 6Kms south. I may stop there on the way back if I do I will let you know what it is like.

peedee


----------



## Bryandh (Oct 6, 2010)

Have a trawl thru Campsite Reviews on this web site. Stayed here in January this year great site, good location, lots to see and do, take ACSI...cost €15 plus electric (after daily usage).

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=7623


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

As already suggested there are numerous sites and an increasing number of Aires. I know that all the Aires people know about (which I am confident is all there are) are in the database. 

It rather depends on what your preferences are. If you want to be near the sea it will be mainly camp sites and if you don't mind going inland a bit there are pretty well enough Aires these days. If you can manage with basic facilities then Aires may suit you. If you want more then it's camp sites.

There is also plenty of wild camping but you may be moved, Alan.


----------



## Jackomet (Apr 6, 2008)

HB
There are two good sites in (in ACSI book) Benicasim Azaha and Bonterra Park, both , we stayed at both.(http://www.eurocampings.co.uk/en/europe/spain/valencia/)
Valencial is a €7 train ride (50 mins) from there, plan on 3 trips if you want to see everything, get a day pass bus ticket, gives discount into Bio Park (a must) plus others.
Knock yourselves out.
JK


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

Azahar and Bonterra Park at Benicassim and Kiko Park at Oliva in ACSI book.


----------



## hireme (Sep 10, 2010)

Hi
Eurocamping in Oliva....Outstanding.......Am I jealous.....Yep


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Jackomet said:


> HB
> There are two good sites in (in ACSI book) Benicasim Azaha and Bonterra Park, both , we stayed at both.(http://www.eurocampings.co.uk/en/europe/spain/valencia/)
> Valencial is a €7 train ride (50 mins) from there, plan on 3 trips if you want to see everything, get a day pass bus ticket, gives discount into Bio Park (a must) plus others.
> Knock yourselves out.
> JK


If you have a dog you cannot use busses and to travel by tain the dog has to be caged.

peedee


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

I certainly would not recommend parking on one of the Autoroute service areas around Valencia as they are well known crime hot spots.
If you do need to stop at one of these, make sure that someone stays with the vehicle.


----------

